
Preserving One Couple's Hidden Library - Oatseller
https://blog.archive.org/2015/10/19/preserving-one-couples-hidden-library/
======
zdw
Per one of the comments, if you have what you think are rare books, and want
to get them into Archive.org, what's the process?

While they seem to be landing a lot of enormous collections between this and
the recent technical manual collection, it seems like there are whole lot of
smaller individual books or sets of books.

I have a few books from the early 1900's that I know are out of copyright, and
are quite interesting - science books where the highest pinnacle of tech was
the new fangled thing called the "aeroplane", which was seen as far less
reliable and likely to be a fad compared to dirigibles and other lighter than
air conveyances.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I can put you in touch if necessary, or even scan the books non destructively
using my book scanner (DSLRs, cradle, etc).

Archive all the things!

